# DISHDVR510: possible to upgrade drive?



## dvrnut (Dec 24, 2006)

Unlike most of you lucky folks I have Dish Network with an echostar dishdvr510 DVR. It has a single 120 gig maxtor hard drive. I'm wondering if all this neat stuff I'm seeing in this forum about replacing that drive with a bigger one, adding a second drive, etc. can be done for my unit as well? Will the MFS tools work with my system? If so, How big of a drive can I add, and would it support 2 drives?

Thanks in advance for any info you can provide.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

A DishDVR510 is NOT a Tivo. This forum is called the Tivo Community Forum. You'll need to search elsewhere for an answer.


----------

